# Bucket truck idel speed?



## GlenWimpy (Aug 17, 2009)

What RPM should I set my throttle , when I'm using my bucket truck? I can't find the answer in my manual?

Its a high ranger , powered buy a cat 170 HP diesel on a GMC 7500 TOPKICK with a chipper box.

Thanks


----------



## treevet (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't want to set it too low as I was losing some batteries on my Hi Ranger from lack of charge while I thought I was saving diesel.


----------



## Komitet (Aug 17, 2009)

typically you're safe anywhere between 800 and 1000 RPM


----------



## motor (Aug 18, 2009)

While the above posts are true, keep in mind that some hydraulic systems can overheat if run at too high of an RPM. If your unit was built with an auto throttle system leaving the engine on high idle could damage seals, pumps, valves, ect.

Do you have an XT? If so most of these units came through with an auto throttle system.


----------



## TDunk (Aug 18, 2009)

motor said:


> While the above posts are true, keep in mind that some hydraulic systems can overheat if run at too high of an RPM. If your unit was built with an auto throttle system leaving the engine on high idle could damage seals, pumps valves, ect.
> 
> Do you have an XT? If so most of these units came through with an auto throttle system.



Yup, 1,000 RPMs is a good safe RPM. Most trucks with PTO pumps say to not go above 1,200 RPMs


----------



## TDunk (Aug 19, 2009)

catfish1 said:


> Hello,
> Had a trucker once tell me that running a diesel at a low idle can cause mild amounts of sulphuric acid to form, causing over the long run, erosion of the cylinder sleaves and pistons (from the sulphur in the fuel + any residual water that may be in the fuel), and to set the idle at around 1000 - 1100. Any truth to that? Thanks.



Yup, alot of truth to that. At an idle a diesel isn't very efficient at burning fuel blah blah blah. But if you bump the idle up to 1,000-1,200 no probs. This is more true for older mechanical diesels. The newer electronic engines with the ultra low sulfur fuel don't have near the probs., but it's just an old trucker habit to bump the idle up.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 19, 2009)

Just bump it up so it's off idle and you have decent oil pressure. If you have a fan switch you can turn that on manually also. I wouldn't run rpm's any faster than I needed because you are building heat in your hydro's.


----------

